# Tracker case support



## SNIPER (25 Jun 2012)

We have been refused our Tracker mortgage back after 5 yrs on fixed.
Can anyone advise somebody to take our case on please.
Thanks


----------



## mercman (26 Jun 2012)

In case you haven't realised it, tracker mortgages are history. The lenders lost a fortune and continue to do so Personally I'd say you have as much chance of getting a tracker mortgage as a snowball has in hell.

Unless I'm missing a point which you haven't detailed.......


----------



## reddanmm (26 Jun 2012)

Hi sniper if your mortgage agreement states you will revert back to a tracker after your fixed rates expires i can't see how they would refuse to reinstate your tracker . 
There are numerous posts on this topic of people that have successfuly had their tracker rate reinstated after coming off fixed rates having being initially being refused from the banks. 
Research these posts and check your mortgage agreement .


----------



## Brendan Burgess (26 Jun 2012)

First read the documentation you signed when you moved from a tracker to a fixed rate.  If that did not say that you would lose the tracker when the fixed rate ended, then you have a complaint.

If it clearly said that on expiry you would be offered the SVR or a fixed rate, then you  have little or no case. 

Brendan


----------

